# Favorite film essay



## steelyd (Nov 20, 2008)

Ok, so now I'm onto the "favorite film" essay for Chapman. Seems pretty straightforward, though of course I'm still struggling with it. I'm even having trouble deciding which film to write about, which is kind of ridiculous. Anyway, I'm just curious what films you guys chose for this essay. I haven't seen much discussion here about particular movie tastes, so I'm curious what the grad applicants and students are into. Right now I'm going back and forth between writing about Stranger than Paradise and Videodrome.


----------



## braininabox (Nov 21, 2008)

I think the key to this is finding the distinction between "Best Film" and "Favorite Film"

Write about the film that really got inside your head and impacted you. Write about the film that after you watched it you  were able to think of little else for a month.


----------



## Winterreverie (Nov 24, 2008)

I analyzed Hedwig and the Angry Inch

I know  a couple of people who wrote on starwars and on Amelie.

I even know someone who wrote on Beetleguise.

Just be passionate and honest, and don't worry too much. Good luck


----------



## Bartleby Fink (Nov 25, 2008)

I remember when writing mine I just made the concession that "favorite" is a generally pretty temporal adjective.


----------



## steelyd (Nov 25, 2008)

Cool. Yeah I ended up writing about Stranger than Paradise. Actually it wasn't that hard once I got started. I guess I'm really just curious what movies you guys wrote about.


----------



## Blakeh (Dec 19, 2008)

I think the actual choice of a specific film is less impressive to an admissions committee than your ability to write well about why you chose that film specifically.


----------

